# discutere sul sesso degli angeli



## anglomania1

Hi there,
I've just come across this rather "unusual" sentence!!
I'm translating an article about white wines in Alto Adige and they have just said that there is a lot of prejudice against using international grape varieties.
The sentence is:
È tale il livello qualitativo dei bianchi che abbiamo degustato, da convincere i più scettici che, quando uno Chardonnay o un Sauvignon si esprimono a certi livelli, è inutile *discutere sul sesso degli angeli.*

Ok, I get the gist "there's no point discussing what sex angels are", I am assuming it means "there's no point arguing about something that you can never know the truth about"
I can't think of a similar phrase in English, do we even have one?
Maybe I should just rephrase it to include the meaning?
Something like "There's no point arguing about it" or "it's a dead-end discussion"?

Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Anglo


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao Anglo, have a look at this old thread


----------



## anglomania1

King Crimson said:


> Ciao Anglo, have a look at this old thread


That's amazing! I've never heard of it personally, but it exists and so it'll do!!
Brilliant, thanks


----------



## King Crimson

It occured to me that another (and maybe more common) option to say the same is 'moot point'. What do you think?


----------



## anglomania1

King Crimson said:


> It occured to me that another (and maybe more common) option to say the same is 'moot point'. What do you think?


That's nice too - neater, to be sure!
I'm spoilt for choice, I think both would work well
Thanks


----------



## Benzene

_*Hello anglo!*

I do not mind the literal translation: "to dispute on the sex of angels".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## tsoapm

“Dispute the sex”, in that case, but I can't say I like it. A little better with “debate”, but the angels-on-the-head-of-a-pin version is the English one.


----------



## Blackman

Trovo che l'uso dell'espressione non sia particolarmente felice: se invece i bianchi non raggiungono un certo livello, risulta utile discutere sul sesso degli angeli?

Tralasciando il fatto che non esiste situazione dove sia utile discutere sul sesso degli angeli, esiste anche, con la stessa utilità, la discussione se sia nato prima l'uovo o la gallina, che forse ha un corrispettivo più diretto in inglese.


----------



## King Crimson

Blackman said:


> Trovo che l'uso dell'espressione non sia particolarmente felice: se invece i bianchi non raggiungono un certo livello, risulta utile discutere sul sesso degli angeli?
> 
> Tralasciando il fatto che non esiste situazione dove sia utile discutere sul sesso degli angeli, esiste anche, con la stessa utilità, la discussione se sia nato prima l'uovo o la gallina, che forse ha un corrispettivo più diretto in inglese.


 
No, ovviamente 'discutere sul sesso degli angeli' non ha mai un senso, ma io interpreto diversamente quella frase: discutere sulla qualità di quei vini (e confrontarla) avrebbe senso nel caso le differenze fossero maggiori e in questo caso non si tratterebbe di una discussione 'sul sesso degli angeli' (cioè priva di scopo), ma poiché entrambi i vini hanno una qualità elevatissima (e quindi sono molto simili qualitativamente), confrontare la loro qualità non ha molto senso e diventerebbe un esercizio sterile, per l'appunto una discussione 'sul sesso degli angeli', un voler spaccare il capello in quattro, per usare un'altra espressione idiomatica.
Per quanto riguarda poi l'uovo e la gallina, credo che l'espressione abbia un significato diverso, non si tratta tanto di una discussione priva di senso / scopo in sé e per sé, ma di un rompicapo logico legato a un ragionamento circolare. Che poi, proprio per l'impossibilità di risolverlo, diventi un esercizio sterile (quindi una discussione 'sul sesso degli angeli') lo vedo come una conseguenza, non come la sua definizione.


----------



## Einstein

Although I approved this translation in the old thread, I don't think "How many angels can dance on the head of a pin" is really a good equivalent, because it's a much less common expression in English (and in fact Anglo didn't know it). I think her own suggestions - "There's no point arguing about it" or "it's a dead-end discussion" - are more on the right level. Maybe "discussions become pointless".


----------



## tsoapm

anglomania1 said:


> *discutere sul sesso degli angeli*





Einstein said:


> it's a much less common expression in English


Is the Italian particularly common? It's the first time I heard it.


----------



## King Crimson

tsoapm said:


> Is the Italian particularly common? It's the first time I heard it.


 
Yes, it's quite common, even though it's not like you hear this expression every day. By the way, I think that the options proposed by Einstein (Hi) can work in an informal context, but not in Anglo's (except for 'discussions become pointless').
Assuming that you don't like or don't want to use anything connected with angels and their gender I would fall back to 'it's a moot point' ('questione accademica', a good equivalent to 'sesso degli angeli').


----------



## Einstein

King Crimson said:


> By the way, I think that the options proposed by Einstein (Hi) can work in an informal context, but not in Anglo's (except for 'discussions become pointless').


Yes, I expressed myself badly: I was really suggesting only the last one. Or why not "academic question" in English too?


----------



## Benzene

_*Hello!*

I agree with you an academic discussion/question means an abstract, unproductive, unsuccessful, useless, pointless, idle, rhetorical, sterile action and this may  be equivalent to the expression "discutere sul sesso degli angeli".

Personally I prefer the following translation taking into account the OP context: "to quibble over the sex of angels"

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## london calling

Benzene said:


> _I do not mind the literal translation: "to dispute on the sex of angels"._


I do. It isn't English. We don't _debate the sex of angels_ in English. It's meaningless.


----------



## tsoapm

I must demur: debating the sex of angels is not meaningless.


----------



## Blackman

King Crimson said:


> No, ovviamente 'discutere sul sesso degli angeli' non ha mai un senso, ma io interpreto diversamente quella frase: discutere sulla qualità di quei vini (e confrontarla) avrebbe senso nel caso le differenze fossero maggiori e in questo caso non si tratterebbe di una discussione 'sul sesso degli angeli' (cioè priva di scopo), ma poiché entrambi i vini hanno una qualità elevatissima (e quindi sono molto simili qualitativamente), confrontare la loro qualità non ha molto senso e diventerebbe un esercizio sterile, per l'appunto una discussione 'sul sesso degli angeli', un voler spaccare il capello in quattro, per usare un'altra espressione idiomatica.
> Per quanto riguarda poi l'uovo e la gallina, credo che l'espressione abbia un significato diverso, non si tratta tanto di una discussione priva di senso / scopo in sé e per sé, ma di un rompicapo logico legato a un ragionamento circolare. Che poi, proprio per l'impossibilità di risolverlo, diventi un esercizio sterile (quindi una discussione 'sul sesso degli angeli') lo vedo come una conseguenza, non come la sua definizione.



In linea di massima concordo con te, mi riferivo più a _inutile_ che all'espressione in sé: mi suonerebbe meglio come_ il livello qualitativo dei bianchi che abbiamo degustato è tale da convincere anche i più scettici che, quando uno Chardonnay o un Sauvignon si esprimono a certi livelli, cercare di stabilire qual è il migliore *equivale* a *discutere sul sesso degli angeli.* _


----------



## King Crimson

tsoapm said:


> I must demur: debating the sex of angels is not meaningless.


 
Whether it's meaningless or not, is it idiomatic? I mean, we are looking for something idiomatic here, or at least something that would be understood by a native speaker as having the same meaning as the Italian expression.



Blackman said:


> In linea di massima concordo con te, mi riferivo più a _inutile_ che all'espressione in sé: mi suonerebbe meglio come_ il livello qualitativo dei bianchi che abbiamo degustato è tale da convincere anche i più scettici che, quando uno Chardonnay o un Sauvignon si esprimono a certi livelli, cercare di stabilire qual è il migliore *equivale* a *discutere sul sesso degli angeli.* _


----------



## tsoapm

King Crimson said:


> is it idiomatic?


Quello no, ma l'avevo già detto:





tsoapm said:


> the angels-on-the-head-of-a-pin version is the English one.


----------



## King Crimson

Desumo quindi che quando dici che discutere sul sesso degli angeli non è privo di scopo ti riferisci alla teologia, non al significato dell'espressione in questo thread.


----------



## tsoapm

Actually, I said it wasn't meaningless. Whether it's_ privo di scopo _is another question.


----------



## anglomania1

Hi there and thanks to everyone!
The point here is NOT whether it's useful or pointless to discuss the sex of angels, but more WHAT we would say in English.
Obviously the ONLY direct translation is "the angels on the head of a pin" version, but we can equally use moot point/academic question/ dead-end discussion to render the idea - in fact, it seems to be common opinion among native English speakers that these are better.
My own opinion agrees with the other natives - in my particular context one of the alternatives is better (also because I'd never heard of the angel/pin head phrase, and how many other natives wouldn't recognise/understand it, either?).
My mum very often uses the phrase "it's academic", so Imight go for something like that
Thanks for the brilliant and very thorough discussion, 
Anglo


----------



## MR1492

Personally, I've never heard or used the phrase "debating the sex of angels" in my life!  So, I don't think it is a common idiom in AE.  That being said, our equivalent is the one suggested by tsoapm in post #7 of "how many angels can dance on the head of a pin."  That's the one I'm most familiar with and would use.

Phil


----------



## King Crimson

Hi Phil,
there seems to be a BE/AE split about the angels dancing on pins, but I'll leave this to natives to discuss. At any rate, aside from this interesting issue, what other expression, if any, would you use to convey this concept, of those suggested in this thread?


----------



## tsoapm

I’m not convinced that it’s a BE/AE thing. It probably depends more on background and interests. For example, I’m the son of a vicar who converted to Catholicism and I thought everyone knew it!


----------



## MR1492

KC,

An interesting question.  I might use:

As useless as a warm bucket of spit/piss.
.................. a one-legged man in an ass kicking contest.
.................. as the "g" in lasagna. (strictly an American joke)
.................. tits on a bull.
.................. as a screen door on a submarine.

There are a few more but these are pretty good.

Phil


----------



## Tegs

MR1492 said:


> .................. as the "g" in lasagna. (strictly an American joke)



I've heard the angels on a pin one before, but I have to say this one (which I hadn't heard) is great  

I would avoid the ones with a  just because they add a level of rudeness that wasn't in the original. And I think Americans are more used to the idea of screen doors than us, so I probably wouldn't use that one for a BE readership.


----------



## King Crimson

tsoapm said:


> I’m not convinced that it’s a BE/AE thing. It probably depends more on background and interests. For example, I’m the son of a vicar who converted to Catholicism and I thought everyone knew it!


 
You mean everyone knew you converted to Catholicism?


----------



## MR1492

King Crimson said:


> You mean everyone knew you converted to Catholicism?



We all did, KC.  I think you must be the last to know.


----------



## tsoapm

Oh you wags...


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> Whether it's meaningless or not, is it idiomatic? I mean, we are looking for something idiomatic here, or at least something that would be understood by a native speaker as having the same meaning as the Italian expression.


No, it isn't idiomatic, which is why it's meaningless. Try saying it to a native speaker who doesn't know Italian. Most of them wouldn't know what you're going on about. 

PS. My father is from a Catholic family. I went to Church School and Sunday School. I'd never heard the expression until I came here. And my late (very cultured Italian) husband used to say 'discutere del sesso delle zanzare'.


----------

